# Ebooks anyone?



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

So who would have thought that one day we would have electronic books?  I was just wondering what type of ereader you guys have and where you get your books from.  I am always on the lookout for cheap websites to buy books from!

  	I personally use the Sony Reader and I have the pocket version so it's nice and small to carry around in my bag.  I am currently reading a Pretty Little Liars book again.  I wanted to re-read them after just finishing the first season of the tv show.  The books are so different it is crazy.  

  	As far as buying my books I tend to use uk sites like waterstones to buy mine.  But i think that some american sites work too!  So let me know! Oh and do any of you guys have the kindle app for your iphone or mac?  And how is it?  There is a book I want but only amazon seem to have it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2011)

I read like its my job. So a e-reader is right up my ally. The only thing is which one do I choose? I love the Nook color because its backlight, but I understand that the Kindle's e-print is better for your eyes. Decisions Decisions!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 24, 2011)

I use Kindle for Blackberry and Kindle for Android (it's Samsung Galaxy S which has about the same screen size as the iPhone). I actually like it very much! I didn't think I would but I quite like that I could bring a thick book (>1000 pages) and didn't have to feel the weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	I use Amazon.com to get my ebook. I think they are great! I buy it once and I can get it for all of my devices (blackberry, android, pc), I can synchronize the reading between the device (sometimes I read on the blackberry, sometimes on android). 
  	I bought one somewhere else (I forgot) and while it's cheaper, it's sucked because I downloaded the wrong version and that's it. Wrote them an e-mail but nothing... so I couldn't read the book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	If you live in the US, sometimes there's free book on Amazon.com, depending on the offer. That's not true for the European (or German) price anymore... even when it's free you'd still have to pay around $2 

  	I haven't tried a device especially made for e-book... but I want to get an ipad first


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2011)

cutemiauw said:


> I use Kindle for Blackberry and Kindle for Android (it's Samsung Galaxy S which has about the same screen size as the iPhone). I actually like it very much! I didn't think I would but I quite like that I could bring a thick book (>1000 pages) and didn't have to feel the weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	oh that is good to know that i could use the kindle app on my iphone and on my macbook pro and only buy the book once! thanks! i feel like i am cheating on my sony reader but i really want this book! lol! and sadly i'm in the uk so i am not sure if there is a free book offer. i shall check it out though!


----------



## cutemiauw (Mar 25, 2011)

^^Yup, if you have an iPhone it's worth it I think. I believe UK has it's own Kindle store at amazon.co.uk... perhaps they would have some freebie offer from time to time too


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a Kindle and I love it   Amazon does have quite a few ebooks for free or low cost.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> I have a Kindle and I love it   Amazon does have quite a few ebooks for free or low cost.


  	yeah amazon does have lots of cheap books which is great!


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 28, 2011)

I use my iPad (and sometimes my iPhone!) to read books - you can get them off the Apple bookstore, or download the Kindle app and buy Kindle books off Amazon.  I like it because then I can multi-task - aka check my email while I'm reading.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

cheetahpita said:


> I use my iPad (and sometimes my iPhone!) to read books - you can get them off the Apple bookstore, or download the Kindle app and buy Kindle books off Amazon.  I like it because then I can multi-task - aka check my email while I'm reading.


	oh yeah! i forgot about the apple book store. i shall have to check to see who is the cheapest to buy the books from!


----------



## dixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had my Kindle almost 2 years (it's the Kindle 2, not the most recent one) and it's great but I still love a "real" book from time to time.  I also use the Kindle App on my iPad because I _do_ love Amazon!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 29, 2011)

I love my Kindle.  The technology on the display is great, it's like I am looking at a real page in a book.  It was a great buy for me.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> I love my Kindle.  The technology on the display is great, it's like I am looking at a real page in a book.  It was a great buy for me.


  	yeah i was shocked at how easy they are to read!


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2011)

I have the original Nook and I LOVE it. I get my books from Barnes and Noble. Every Friday B&N gives out free books.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

n_c said:


> I have the original Nook and I LOVE it. I get my books from Barnes and Noble. Every Friday B&N gives out free books.


	oh awesome!! i swear companies are so much more generous in the states than they are in the uk!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a Kindle and absolutely love it, in addition to buying books on amazon, i have found a lending service (not by amazon) at lendle.me so some books can be lent for 2 week periods.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

CheshireSmile said:


> I have a Kindle and absolutely love it, in addition to buying books on amazon, i have found a lending service (not by amazon) at lendle.me so some books can be lent for 2 week periods.


	so i finally got the kindle app for my macbook and my iphone! loves it! very easy to use. although i will be using my sony reader for most things, this is handy for when i am on the go and also for the few books i couldn't get for my sony one! i did also order an actual book off amazon this week - i felt very old fashioned!


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 5, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so i finally got the kindle app for my macbook and my iphone! loves it! very easy to use. although i will be using my sony reader for most things, this is handy for when i am on the go and also for the few books i couldn't get for my sony one! i did also order an actual book off amazon this week - i felt very old fashioned!


  	hehe, I get actual books from the library too, in addition to reading them on the iPad - I read them on my subway/bus commute... much safer than pulling out a $500 electronic device!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 5, 2011)

I use GoodReader for iPhone. Totally worth it!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome! i shall have a nosey at that!


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> so i finally got the kindle app for my macbook and my iphone! loves it! very easy to use. although i will be using my sony reader for most things, this is handy for when i am on the go and also for the few books i couldn't get for my sony one! i did also order an actual book off amazon this week - i felt very old fashioned!


  	I just bought a normal book too, and felt old fashioned too, haha. But nothing beats holding a book, I still can't get enough of them. Kindle is too perfect for traveling though (and the instant gratification of having a book to read without having to leave the house)

	How is the iPhone app? I haven't downloaded it yet, are the books easy to read on the screen?


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a little small on the iPhone... I can't compare to the Kindle, because I don't have one, but compared to the iPad it's a little more of a pain due to the small writing.  I wouldn't recommend doing it for a long time- you'd probably strain your eyes.  But it works well for short flights, and I like not having to pull out my laptop or carry around a book.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

ah i see!


----------

